

Simula and Smalltalk: A Social and Political History - b-man
http://www.cebollita.org/dugan/history.html

======
radiowave
An interesting read, but it seems very strange to me that so much could be
written about how Smalltalk came to be as it is without any mention of the
influence of LISP.

